# Shot twice in the head and then buried alive



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

*Shot twice in the head and then buried alive: Phoebe, the dog who cheated death twice*



*Two-year-old buried up to neck in dirt outside vacant home in Tampa*
*One bullet pierced her forehead while the other entered under her eye*
*Luckily they only damaged soft tissue and she is not brain damaged*
 

Phoebe the pit bull cheats death after being shot twice in the head and buried alive | Mail Online

Good lord!!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

That is beyond messed up!

Quote
Perry said animal cruelty was endemic to the area, but was confident there elements in the community who wanted stamp out such activities.

Read more: Phoebe the pit bull cheats death after being shot twice in the head and buried alive | Mail Online 

This statement from the article makes me hope she is relocated and adopted out elsewhere.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The dynamics of taking a creature that trusts you, somehow immobilize them, and then shoot them and then leave them to suffer and probably die is highly disturbing. 

Is it having total control or power over something? Is it injuring or killing something that trusts? Is it being fixated by watching something struggle or suffer? 

We would be better off without such creatures -- the animals that commit these atrocities.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

This is so sad...seems to be an epidemic of stupid going around. 

I had started a thread of an animal abuser sent through facebook in chile. Instead of the thread being about the actions of the abuser, it turned to opinions that the _reactions_ of people who took offence to the abusers were the ones who were a problem.

Interesting to see where your thread goes


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GatorBytes said:


> This is so sad...seems to be an epidemic of stupid going around.
> 
> I had started a thread of an animal abuser sent through facebook in chile. Instead of the thread being about the actions of the abuser, it turned to opinions that the _reactions_ of people who took offence to the abusers were the ones who were a problem.
> 
> Interesting to see where your thread goes


I noticed that, and I really don't care. There is nothing wrong with people being angry and wanting justice when something that requires our attention, care, protection is heinously violated. It does not make us murders or freaks or crazies to want them to suffer pain or to be killed in order that they cannot do the same to others. 

Generally I would not want a human being to be killed for killing a canine or other animal. But killing is one thing, even if they do it while committing a crime like selling drugs, or even deliberately to get rid of a drug dog. I know that is awful. I think those people should go to prison for a good long time, but I just don't see it as the same as people who will torture to death a live thing to watch it suffer. Those people are just getting started, and I have no problem with the idea of snuffing such a one out before the graduate to human being, babies or children or women. It will never happen of course, but I just don't see any place for such evil ones. And yes evil is a strong word.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm sure this will not be a popular comment, but I think that anyone who is capable of doing something like this to any other living creature, should have their life taken from them. They will never be anything more than a burden and a danger to society. Cruelty of this caliber makes it clear that this was not this persons first time doing something cruel and its highly unlikely it will be their last. 

Its a miracle this dog survived, I hope she finds her forever home, bless her heart.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

PatchonGSD said:


> I'm sure this will not be a popular comment, but I think that anyone who is capable of doing something like this to any other living creature, should have their life taken from them. They will never be anything more than a burden and a danger to society. Cruelty of this caliber makes it clear that this was not this persons first time doing something cruel and its highly unlikely it will be their last.
> 
> Its a miracle this dog survived, I hope she finds her forever home, bless her heart.


I agree with this. They say serial killers start this way. I say just find them, get rid of them before the next victim is a child or person. At the very least do the same thing to them as they did to this poor dog, maybe they will survive the shot to the head and maybe they won't.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you have a mad dog, you shoot it to put it out of its pain, and protect society. 

Can't see why you wouldn't do the same for a person that is clearly a danger to society. I wouldn't torture the person, just put him down. 

I do not think everyone who is disturbed, mentally not right, should be dealt with like this, but if their mental instability includes torturing and cruelty, then I just don't see the point of keeping them around to injure or kill more.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

So sad, that poor dog. I just don't understand how people can do this to animals let alone eachother...just punishment for the person who did this to the dog is deserved.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Didn't Jeffrey Dahmer start by doing awful things to animals?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Didn't Jeffrey Dahmer start by doing awful things to animals?


Yup. Along with Ted Bundy and David Berkowitz, just to name a couple....


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

*amen*



PatchonGSD said:


> I'm sure this will not be a popular comment, but I think that anyone who is capable of doing something like this to any other living creature, should have their life taken from them. They will never be anything more than a burden and a danger to society. Cruelty of this caliber makes it clear that this was not this persons first time doing something cruel and its highly unlikely it will be their last.
> 
> Its a miracle this dog survived, I hope she finds her forever home, bless her heart.


 amen. I would take scum like that out myself if I witnessed it. That sweet creature is still loving after all that. Better hearts then most people


----------



## mike464f (Nov 18, 2012)

hi there im new to this site but anyone who is crule to any dog or animal should be made to be put in ther position and treat them the way they treated there animal see how they like it ,,mike


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Right, fight abuse with more abuse! And the circle never ends . . .


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Right, fight abuse with more abuse! And the circle never ends . . .


Exactly, but karma also has its way of showing up


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

The planet is already over populated with people. There are more than enough people to sustain the human population without us needing the trash like this. Any human that will treat another life so horribly does not deserve nor need to be on this planet sharing the oxygen with the rest of us. Get rid of them, I say. They are toxic to everything and everyone around them and potentially dangerous to other animals and people. 

Just flush them and good riddance. The world would be better off.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

DharmasMom said:


> The planet is already over populated with people. There are more than enough people to sustain the human population without us needing the trash like this. Any human that will treat another life so horribly does not deserve nor need to be on this planet sharing the oxygen with the rest of us. Get rid of them, I say. They are toxic to everything and everyone around them and potentially dangerous to other animals and people.
> 
> Just flush them and good riddance. The world would be better off.


Well said!!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

selzer said:


> If you have a mad dog, you shoot it to put it out of its pain, and protect society.
> 
> Can't see why you wouldn't do the same for a person that is clearly a danger to society. I wouldn't torture the person, just put him down.
> 
> I do not think everyone who is disturbed, mentally not right, should be dealt with like this, but if their mental instability includes torturing and cruelty, then I just don't see the point of keeping them around to injure or kill more.


 
I agree 100% there was a blurp on the article about 10 sheep having their back legs hacked off while they were alive and left to suffer.... seriously....are people who would even contemplate, let alone act out something this heinous even able to be rehabilitated? This is just plain cruel and sick behavior, and therefore a threat to society, they really need to be disposed of for the good of everyone.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

This is probably the 5th or 6th story I have seen in the last two years about dogs being shot, buried alive with their heads sticking out. This is just horrendous.


----------



## Teiwaz (Jan 3, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Didn't Jeffrey Dahmer start by doing awful things to animals?


 Yes and sadly this is the way most serial killers start.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I totally agree with the majority of us...put these idiots out of their misery. If the law wont' do it, maybe the masses should.


----------



## Umm Mohamed (Nov 25, 2012)

Sick.. They don't deserved to be called human, they are worst than animals and act like a monster!!

The angel save the poor dog..I wish she will find her new family.. <3


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Why share this horrible story? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Why not?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

julie87 said:


> Why share this horrible story?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Closing our eyes to atrocities do not make them less real. It just means we do not have to think about them or be bothered by them. 

Knowing that there are indeed scumbags out there that will turn on a critter, can make us more careful with our own, so they never fall into such hands. 

Putting our heads in the sand will only leave our own dogs less protected because we do not believe anything bad will ever happen.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

selzer said:


> Closing our eyes to atrocities do not make them less real. It just means we do not have to think about them or be bothered by them.
> 
> Knowing that there are indeed scumbags out there that will turn on a critter, can make us more careful with our own, so they never fall into such hands.
> 
> Putting our heads in the sand will only leave our own dogs less protected because we do not believe anything bad will ever happen.


Very well said. :thumbup: I just read (somewhere) that the scumbag shooter at the CT school had been abusing animals for years. (Altho we'll probably never know for sure...)


----------



## skew12 (Aug 28, 2012)

I just don't understand some people.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Some people are only alive because killing them is illegal.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> Some people are only alive because killing them is illegal.


hahahahahahahahaha:laugh:


----------

